# WWII Combative Training and Realistic Self-Defense



## Mangudai (May 21, 2008)

All,
I am new to "chat rooms" so here I go.  I am in the Tampa/Brandon area of Florida and have recently started teaching WWII Combative Training and Self-Defense as taught by the Self-Defense Company.  In addition, I will also be teaching the principles which are taught in Target Focused Training.  Lastly, I will be offering firearms instruction as I am a graduate from Front Sight, and a Rifle and Pistol Expert in the Marine Corps....20+ years.
I would be happy to discuss any issue as it relates to the above...or would be interested in training.  Please, I'm not into philosophical jousting matches about which style is or isn't better, so please only sincere inquiry.  Thanks for your time.


----------



## arnisador (May 21, 2008)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## terryl965 (May 21, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## hapkenkido (May 21, 2008)

hello and welcome to MT.


----------



## IcemanSK (May 21, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## 14 Kempo (May 21, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Jack Meower (May 22, 2008)

Very interesting.  Greetings!


----------



## stone_dragone (May 22, 2008)

Greeetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 22, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Kacey (May 22, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 22, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MT.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 23, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk!

You may find less jousting here than in other corners of the web.


----------



## morph4me (May 23, 2008)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------

